# What has become of Michael's Cyclery in Ames, Iowa?



## RickyRitalin (Dec 16, 2005)

Can anyone give me some information regarding Michael's Cyclery and it's owner?


----------



## brentthetank (Mar 13, 2008)

You might already know this but Michael's closed down in the spring of 2001. A couple of the shop employees opened their own store called Skunk River Cycles right down the street. Same expert knowledge and service. 
Too bad about Michael's though considering all he did for the sport of cycling, Michael is a good guy who I guess got tired of the business. It was the most impressive bike shop I've ever been in.


----------



## Hawkeyenfo (Feb 23, 2006)

Yep, I remember Michael's well. Went to ISU from 86-91 and did Ragbrai and BRAN a few times during that period......ahhh good ol' Ames! Is Skunk down on Main Street?


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

*Michael's*

I rode for SRC/Michaels as a junior in the late 70's. I wish I still had that jersey......


----------



## brentthetank (Mar 13, 2008)

Hawkeyenfo said:


> Yep, I remember Michael's well. Went to ISU from 86-91 and did Ragbrai and BRAN a few times during that period......ahhh good ol' Ames! Is Skunk down on Main Street?



Yep, Skunk River Cycles is a couple of doors down from the old Michaels Cyclery (fyi, which is now a brew pub w/ good beer) I always try to stop by when I'm in town to see the old gang. Finally, after 25 years RAGBRAI stays in Ames again!


----------



## RickyRitalin (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I bought a Triumph 531c frame through Michael's in 1986 and I was looking for some info regarding the frame. At he time, the shop was doing some mail order business. Glad to know it was an intergral part of the Iowa cycling scene.


----------



## brentthetank (Mar 13, 2008)

RickyRitalin said:


> Thanks for the info. I bought a Triumph 531c frame through Michael's in 1986 and I was looking for some info regarding the frame. At he time, the shop was doing some mail order business. Glad to know it was an intergral part of the Iowa cycling scene.


Nice classic riding bike, check the fork blades at the crown for they were notorious for cracking up there.


----------



## elfvon12 (May 6, 2013)

I went to School with Michael Fatka. We were in Architecture classes together including study overseas in Germany. He is not doing well. Last I heard from him was last month. He is having back problems, including surgeries, and trying to live on SS. Has no car, rides a bike to get groceries. Too bad for a guy that had so much influence on the sport.


----------



## Eric1981 (Jul 5, 2014)

This was a while ago, but is Michael still living in Ames? They took great care of my Lejeune back in the mid-seventies.


----------

